

DemoJS, the web demoparty, is back this weekend in Paris - bobylito
http://demojs.org/#index

======
skrebbel
For those who wonder what the hell this is about, I always find the following
story a good introduction to the demoscene:

 _Jonny looks around, confused, his train of thought disrupted. He collects
himself and stares at the teacher with a steady eye.

"I want to code demos," he says, his words becoming stronger and more
confident as he speaks.

"I want to write something that will change people's perception of reality. I
want them to walk away from the computer dazed, unsure of their footing and
eyesight. I want to write something that will reach out of the screen and grab
them, make their heartbeats and breathing slow to almost a halt. I want to
write something they are reluctant to leave, knowing that nothing they
experience that day will be quite as real, as insightful, as good. I want to
write demos."

Silence. The class and the teacher stare at Jonny, stunned. It is the
teacher's turn to be confused. Jonny blushes, feeling that something more is
required. "Either that or I want to be a fireman."_

\- Denthor of Asphyxia (1993, if I recall correctly)

(As an aside, it's clear that what Jonny really wants to make is the Oculus
Rift and not demos, but hey, he's just a kid)

~~~
mrspeaker
Ah... the days spent anxiously waiting the next instalment! I had to do Pascal
as part of my undergrad; The only thing that made it bearable was heapings of
Denthor's wisdom (seemed wise back then, at least), and inline assembler:
[http://archive.gamedev.net/archive/reference/listed82.html?c...](http://archive.gamedev.net/archive/reference/listed82.html?categoryid=130)

------
p0nce
Last year results
[http://pouet.net/party.php?which=1570&when=2012](http://pouet.net/party.php?which=1570&when=2012)

~~~
PavlovsCat
Everything!
[http://pouet.net/toplist.php?type=prods&platform=JavaScript&...](http://pouet.net/toplist.php?type=prods&platform=JavaScript&prodlimit=1000&dayspans=9999)

------
antimagic
With all those cold dark weekends that Paris has during the year, and they
couldn't find any better time to schedule this than in summer, and
specifically on the Solidays weekend. Boooo!

~~~
bobylito
That was a very tough call we had to make by choosing this date. We kept it in
order to respect the tradition. Who would we be if we break the rules on the
third event :P

~~~
antimagic
Yeah, I'm just complaining because - well, because that's what you do when you
live in Paris :D Still, it might be an idea to start slowly moving the date
earlier in the year - April has far worse weather and shorter days than June,
so it is far better suited to indoors activities ;)

~~~
wullon
In April there is the Revision demoparty (the biggest demoparty in the world),
it's not a good idea to collide with it.

------
crazysaem
At JS1K [http://js1k.com/](http://js1k.com/) are also some great JavaScript
demos

~~~
bobylito
Yes! By the way, we'll have the three winners of the last spring edition, P01,
Roman Cortes and Philippe Deschaseaux speak saturday afternoon.

~~~
crazysaem
I'd really like to hear that talk. Will there be a Video/Audio recording for
people who didn't attend?

~~~
bobylito
We're working on some live streaming. If it doesn't work, we'll record the
talks and make them available later.

------
Eduard
A demo in JS - if it gets too demanding on your hardware, just make the
browser window smaller :)

